# Lost data



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I out of know where lost data on my charge, it doesn't even show a 3g or 1x symbol, rebooted several times, cleared cache and davlik cache as well. Anyone have any suggestions, running GBE rc 1.5


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> I out of know where lost data on my charge, it doesn't even show a 3g or 1x symbol, rebooted several times, cleared cache and davlik cache as well. Anyone have any suggestions, running GBE rc 1.5


Just happened to me 2 days ago. 4g worked fine. No 3g or 1x. Had to get a new sim card. Fixed.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Just happened to me 2 days ago. 4g worked fine. No 3g or 1x. Had to get a new sim card. Fixed.


And yeah, it just happened out of nowhere. One second I was on 3g, next no icons or anything.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> And yeah, it just happened out of nowhere. One second I was on 3g, next no icons or anything.


If i have to get a new sim, do i have to pay for it?! and will it be ok that i phone is rooted. Im thinking i might revert back to stock unrooted and go into the store and ***** about this phone and get the bionic, but i dont know if i could pull it off.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> If i have to get a new sim, do i have to pay for it?! and will it be ok that i phone is rooted. Im thinking i might revert back to stock unrooted and go into the store and ***** about this phone and get the bionic, but i dont know if i could pull it off.


Sims are free. They will look at your phone so it's up to you. I don't know if vzw can't note your account, I would think they can. I went back to complete stock prior to going in. Why would you ***** about the charge? Just to get a bionic? If you are in to mods, I don't see the upside to a bionic yet. To each their own tho. But don't expect them to give you a bionic unless you're in your 14 day return period....


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> If i have to get a new sim, do i have to pay for it?! and will it be ok that i phone is rooted. Im thinking i might revert back to stock unrooted and go into the store and ***** about this phone and get the bionic, but i dont know if i could pull it off.


I would highly recommend flashing back to stock first, and no, they won't charge you for a new SIM. You may get somebody that's cool and likes rooted phones, or that's clueless as long as you delete superuser. But considering its a SIM swap, if they look at your radios or anything they'll realize something is up, and they or whoever they talk to will figure out that you're not using the latest VZW-approved firmware (leaks aren't approved yet, and modified ROM's aren't technically approved, either). Now that doesn't mean you'll lose your service or anything, but if someone notates it on your account, any further device problems will be blamed on that. Whether or not its the cause, or if you then switch back to stock firmware, they'll still just blame it on the fact that you're on non-approved software because that's all they have to do. Not to mention they won't have to honor your warranty, though of course I don't see how it could affect insurance.

Its easy enough to flash the Odin package to get back to stock, couldn't be simpler. Then just say your phone suddenly lost data, and you were checking out some support forums and think you need a new SIM. They'll be happy to change it out for you if you ask them. Then you can flash back to whatever you want, as it doesn't appear that any of this stuff, even flashing different radios, is actually at fault for any SIM issues people may be having. I just brought my laptop in the car and had my phone back on the latest GB leak Gummy before I left the parking lot and had TB running on the way home. Considering how easy it is to flash to stock and then back to what you're on, and the consequences if someone notices and decides to notate your account, there's really no reason not to flash back to stock when you go see Big Red.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I went back to stock, they had to give me 2 sims. The first one got corrupted insantly for some reason, and the second one they activated in a tbolt. From what they told me, droid.charges lack something when it comes to activating sims, causing them to either go bad instantly, or never! So for everyone who says flashing a rom with the sim in is bad, is wrong. Ita device specific.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

just had this problem today, was on GBE RC 1.5 with EP1W radios. Tried different radios and different ROMs. Going to verizon tonight

New sim card fixed it just as everyone has already said


----------



## bdahlin78 (Sep 21, 2011)

working at verizon there are known issues with 4g latching few things you may try is reprovisioning the sim by powering the device off, take the battery out slide the sim out of slot for 2min, then slide back in and power up if that doesn't work try toggling airplane mode


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had an issue today with 4g data, but it's not what you think. I couldn't download apps from the market. They would download so fast that they were corrupt. Every single app I tried would display the error "package is not valid" when trying to install. switched to 3g and everything was fine. Slower, but fine.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

